# Olympics: IOC says no kneeling, no raised fists at 2020 Summer Games



## Neko GF (Jan 11, 2020)

Orginal: https://english.kyodonews.net/news/...ing-no-raised-fists-at-2020-summer-games.html
(Archive)

LAUSANNE, SWITZERLAND– The International Olympic Committee on Thursday released guidelines pertaining to Rule 50 of the Olympic Charter in order to avoid political protests at the 2020 Tokyo Olympics.

The IOC let athletes know ahead of the July 24-Aug. 9 Games that they are prohibited from taking a knee, making hand gestures with a political meaning, and wearing or holding signs or armbands on the field, on the medal stand or in the Olympic Village.

But they will be allowed to express their political opinions on their social media accounts or during interviews with the media, such as news conferences and in the mixed zone, the new three-page document clarifying Rule 50 said.






_(Antoine Bethea (41) and Rashard Robinson (33) of the San Francisco 49ers raise their fists during the anthem as Eli Harold (5 while teammates Colin Kaepernick (7) and Eric Reid (35) take a knee, prior to the game against the Dallas Cowboys at Levi Stadium on Oct. 2, 2016 in Santa Clara, California.)[San Francisco 49ers/Getty/Kyodo]_

Existing Rule 50 of the Olympic Charter states that "no kind of demonstration, political, religious or racial propaganda is permitted in any Olympic sites, venues or other areas."

Among the wave of recent athlete protesters is Ethiopian marathon runner Feyisa Lilesa, who crossed his arms above his head at the finish line to show support for civil rights protesters in his home country during the 2016 Rio de Janeiro Olympics.

NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick lost his playing career in 2016 after taking a knee during the pregame national anthem to protest racial injustice in America. The act sparked the controversial #TakeAKnee movement.





_(Feyisa Lilesa of Ethiopia celebrates as he crosses the line to win silver during the Men's Marathon on Day 16 of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Sambodromo on Aug. 21, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.)
[Getty/Kyodo]_

Athletes who break protest rules at the Tokyo Games will receive disciplinary action from the IOC.

"If an athlete or participant is in breach of Rule 50 and the Olympic Charter, each incident will be evaluated by their respective National Olympic Committee, International Federation and the IOC, and disciplinary action will be taken on a case-by-case basis as necessary," the document reads.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jan 11, 2020)

Based Olympics


----------



## frozenrunner (Jan 11, 2020)

I hope this upsets black athletes and they sperg out.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jan 11, 2020)

frozenrunner said:


> I hope this upsets black athletes and they sperg out.


They can protest doing the juice world dance


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2020)

you are grounded grounded grounded grounded grounded grounded for 2020 years there will be no kneeling, no raised fists, no flaming torch, no gold medals and no human trafficking, now go to your home country


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 11, 2020)

In all likelihood they will do it anyway. 

What are they going to do, take the medal off them and declare second place to be the real winner? I'm sure that medal will mean so much winning it on those grounds.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 11, 2020)

Oh look, it's 1968 again and people are doing the black power salute.


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 11, 2020)

This is how you show proper political message


----------



## crocodilian (Jan 11, 2020)

frozenrunner said:


> I hope this upsets black athletes and they sperg out.



Why would you hope for that? If the niggers go home America won't win a single medal.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Jan 11, 2020)

As much as anything else this was probably put in place to limit intra-asian trolling.

Remember, this is being hosted in Japan, and ostensively the Koreas, and the Chinese are going to show up.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 11, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Why would you hope for that? If the niggers go home America won't win a single medal.


What about swimming?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 11, 2020)

Who even cares? Fuck the Olympics anyways.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 11, 2020)

Whatever. They're there to play sports, not tell us what their political beliefs are.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jan 11, 2020)

I'd be more concerned about the weeaboos who are full blown SJW faggots hoping to make Tokyo their own hobo shit and heroin needle filled "progressive LA/San Fransisco" or potential riots or foriegner hunts out in Roppongi, but you know, "muh black man's struggle self importance baizuo feelies tugboat."


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 11, 2020)

Franjevina said:


> This is how you show proper political message
> 
> View attachment 1093878


Remember when a nigger blew Germany's asshole out on live TV during those games?  Good times.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jan 11, 2020)

But trannys welcome.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 11, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Remember when a nigger blew Germany's asshole out on live TV during those games?  Good times.


To be fair, 'live TV' in 1936 meant an audience of like a hundred Germans. More people were probably informed of Jesse Owen's victory through carrier pigeons.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 11, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> To be fair, 'live TV' in 1936 meant an audience of like a hundred Germans. More people were probably informed of Jesse Owen's victory through carrier pigeons.


It was still massively embarrassing to the Reich to have a member of a "degenerate, demi-human race" that was supposed to be the total inferior of the Aryans beat them.  They'd probably have had kikes whip their ubermenchen too if the organizers hadn't pulled Stoller and Glickman from their event the day of with no explanation.  Hitler was seething that 1) the USA, a nation of degenerate mischlings, got anywhere close to Germany's lead, spoiling the total blowout that the games were supposed to be (and thus proving the superiority of the Aryan race to all others), and 2) that a negro managed to beat Aryan athletes.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 11, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> It was still massively embarrassing to the Reich to have a member of a "degenerate, demi-human race" that was supposed to be the total inferior of the Aryans beat them.  They'd probably have had kikes whip their ubermenchen too if the organizers hadn't pulled Stoller and Glickman from their event the day of with no explanation.  Hitler was seething that 1) the USA, a nation of degenerate mischlings, got anywhere close to Germany's lead, spoiling the total blowout that the games were supposed to be (and thus proving the superiority of the Aryan race to all others), and 2) that a negro managed to beat Aryan athletes.


Oh, I agree entirely. It's just that your emphasis on it being televised live was a bit amusing, because TV was still such a non-entity at this time. We're talking about a closed-circuit connection to a handful of viewing halls in like three cities.


----------



## HollaGemini (Jan 11, 2020)

I remember watching kendo rules etc. You can scream and yell in eachothers face, but get caught shit talking your opponent and youre done.
One of the fighters made the slightest hand gesture which signalled some kind of victory or a taunt, one of the 2 cant remember, point was deducted immediately.




Should be interesting what they do if they decide to kneel or raise their fists.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 11, 2020)

KNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL!


----------



## Salubrious (Jan 11, 2020)

big baby jesus said:


> What about swimming?



We swimming now too.









						Simone Manuel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Maamtis (Jan 12, 2020)

Inb4 the usual suspects pump out articles whining they're not allowed to use a global event to push their agendas.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jan 12, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> We swimming now too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will crank to that my block chain


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 12, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Why would you hope for that? If the niggers go home America won't win a single medal.


We s still might take skateboarding..


----------



## Bass (Jan 21, 2020)

W00K #17 said:


> We s still might take skateboarding..


Don't forget the super white people sports like steeplechase.  Whites will always have that.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Jan 21, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Why would you hope for that? If the niggers go home America won't win a single medal.


Who cares, Olympics means shit all anymore anyway.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Jan 21, 2020)

great

when will IOC say no more PEDs


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jan 25, 2020)

Will there be no mention of the coronavirus?


----------



## Caesare (Aug 20, 2021)

crocodilian said:


> Why would you hope for that? If the niggers go home America won't win a single medal.


The only Olympic "sport" niggers excel at is running in a straight line or a circle. Their main sport is the boring exercise used to train and get in shape for actual sports. They do well in basketball, of course, but some of the best bball players in history are white: Larry Bird, naturally, and Pistol Pete Maravich.


----------

